# Tchaikovsky: The Short Concertante Works



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

En français 

On my Blogsport blogs (yes, because I now host two, my regular blog and a new French-only blog which we are trialling in BETA mode this December), I began a two-part look at some of the *Tchaikovsky* concertos.

Today's PTB post broadens things a bit, and looks at some of Tchaikovsky's "short" concertante works - in most cases, these are one-movement pieces for violin, piano or cello soloist and orchestra.

I confess that I inserted a piece that doesn't quite fit that mould: the duo "Meditation", which I have noticed creeps up more and more in compilations of the violin concerto, _sérénade mélancolique_ and _Valse-Scherzo_. The latter two works, typically set for violin and orchestra, are short pieces that fit well in the tradition of *Beethoven *and later *Dvorak *and *Sibelius*' short "Romances".

In the cello and orchestra repertoire, we hear very often the _Rococo variations_ (scheduled for my podcast on Friday). I did, however, program here the _nocturne _and _Piezzo Capricioso_, along with the setting of the _Andante Cantabile_ from Tchaikovsky's First string quartet.

From the piano and orchestra repertoire, the two-part _Concert Fantasy_.

These are all conveniently slapped together in one _YouTube _Playlist for your listening pleasure!

Happy Listening!

*Pyotr Ilyich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)*

_Andante cantabile_ (TH 63) 
(Adapted from the String Quartet No. 1, Opus 11)
Yo-Yo Ma, cello
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

Méditation, from _Souvenir d'un lieu cher_, op. 42 (TH 116)
Julia Fischer, violin
Yakov Kreizberg, piano

_Concert Fantasia_ in G major, op. 56 (TH 61)
Tatiana Nikolayeva, piano
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Kyrill Kondrashin, conductor

_Sérénade mélancolique_ in B minor, op. 26 (TH 56)
David Oistrakh, violin
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Kyrill Kondrashin, conducting

_Pezzo capriccioso_ in B minor, op. 62 (TH 62)
Mstisklav Rostropovich cello 
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, conducting

_Valse-Scherzo _in C major, op. 34 (TH 58)
Nathan Milstein, violin
Uncredited orchestra

_Nocturne _(TH 64)
(Adapted from No. 4 of Six Pieces, Op. 19, for piano
Julian Lloyd Webber 
London Symphony Orchestra 
Maxim Shostakovich, conducting

YouTube URL: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SH_6vYsMy7dKhNSe_4o-zyY

*December 13, 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Tchaikovsky Concertos (Part II)" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more December 13 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

